
Auto Micro Farm - lelf
https://automicrofarm.com/
======
sctb
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12049410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12049410)

------
mooreds
Interesting idea. Would be great to hear from some customers who have used it
for a while.

Also worth calling out that it seems designed for frost free areas only.

~~~
ph0rque
You would need to put it in a greenhouse to protect from frost.

